# Huroc Park Steelie Run



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, it wont' be long now, The Steelies will be showing up and so will some real foul mouthed "fishermen". I want to warn everyone now. Some of the language that fishermen yell back and forth at the park, gives us all a bad name. Women, children, and seniors are around the park all the time and "fishermen" are yelling obscenties in front of them. You need to know how much weight those seniors carry. They had night fishing banned, because of the noise. They had the picnic tables removed from the east side of the bridge, because they were intimidated by all the guys gathered at them using foul language. If you can't control your language around women, children, and seniors, we may see more restrictions. If you are next to someone who is yelling like that, you may want to ask him to check his language. If that doesn't work, call the cops and let them stop him. You can be prosecuted for yelling the "F" word in a pubilc park, as well as the myriad of other stuff I hear on an almost daily basis. If you can't control you language please fish downriver somewhere, where no one will care. Trust me, that stuff is being heard.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey great post man. With the deminishing of fishing/hunting places the last thing we need to do is give anyone reason for further restricting us. It's also too bad that something we all love brings out the absolute worst in some people.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree with you steelmon that it is annoying to hear people swear in public especially when there are children present, but I would not call the police. You cannot be prosecuted for swearing in public. Unfortunately it is called freedom of speech. The cussing canoeist conviction was overturned in April of 2002 in Traverse City, Michigan.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

What if there is a city ordinance? It's pretty clear. Unfortunately if you call the police, the ordinance will end up with yet another rule. Hence the ban on boisterousness. Shame on you that caused that one. From now on you are limited to saying "nice fish" under your breath. 

Also the First amendment does not cover profanity in all cases. I'll bet it's many of the cases used in that park.

*City Ordinance Sec. 62-1 through 62-8*
*Park hours **6:00am  11:00pm*​
All persons entering or occupying the park after hours, without permission of proper authority, shall be subject to prosecution.​
No motor vehicles, other than city vehicles, allowed in park without special permission.​
NO ALCOHOLIC BEVERGES OF ANY KIND ALLOWED ON PARK PREMISES.​
*No profane, improper, or indecent language or actions allowed in the park.*​
No open fires.​
No swimming, bathing or wading.​
No boating.​
No fishing off of any bridge.​
No fireworks or explosives.​
No going onto ice covered water.​
No sleeping or protracted lounging on seats or benches.​
No loitering and boisterousness.​
Area designated Closed to Public there is no admittance to the area.​
ALL DOGS MUST BE ON A LEASH.​
Place all trash in containers supplied for this purpose.​
No person shall damage, vandalize, or deface any park property.​



_*Any person violating the ordinance or park rules shall, upon conviction, be subject to a fine up to $500 or imprisonment for not more than (93) days or both at the courts discretion.*_ ​


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe you can't be prosecuted in some cases. The first ammendment only applies in public venues. I've seen people thrown out of stores and restaraunts for their language. The Park is city owned and has it's own rules against improper behavior, as posted above. You have the right to do just about anything you want as long as you don't impede upon the rights of others to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. How's a mother supposed to be in the park, trying to pursue a little happiness, when some yahoo is yelling obcenities? He's impeding on her rights. The constitution can be a little screwy at times, although I wouldn't have it any other way. I think it could use a little tweaking in some areas though. 

Calling the cops could be a little much, but we need to protect our access to that park. I'm afraid that, if the seniors or some mother with children call, the outcome could be worse. We should police our own, so to speak. Maybe, if the cops see that the other fishermen won't abide bad behavior, it would bode well for us. Tell the cops we got some bad apples down here and want them gone, because we don't like it anymore than the pedestrains do. Make sure they know you are a fisherman who cares. Most of the guys that fish there are polite enough, but just as anywhere else, there are the exceptions. I avoid the fast area below the coffer. I used to fish down there quite a bit, back in the early 90s, but the fishermen have changed. You didn't hear people yelling obcenities as much back then. I will say that, so far, I haven't seen any physical altercations, although I've heard them suggested and I'm sure there probably have been a couple.

I do remember the Canoer's case being overturned now, but that seems just plain wrong. Appreciate your freedom of speach and use it wisely, or it may be lost. I, for one, would support any ammendmant that banned profanity. They would most likely stick some other riders in there that would ban calling the president a communist [say], as well as other restrictions we didn't plan on. For those reasons it should probably be left alone, I guess.


----------



## rector piscator (Jun 12, 2008)

its called disorderly conduct.....very generic, kinda of a catch all for the everyday a-holes. Very useful tool in my line of work.


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

Great Post. I used to fish that park a ton before I moved. I only saw a couple instances but I have heard of tons. I posted something similiar a while back about language during ice fishing season a few years back(under my former screen name). Kids inside an ice shanty dont want to hear those words or what "you" and "your girlfriend" did the other night. I was taken thru the ringer for "sheltering" my kids in the post.

For the record, I too have a potty mouth. I try my best to keep it under wraps, and I am always aware of how loud I am and who is around.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I use to fish there all the time 6 years ago and it wasn't that bad.. Has it gottin to the point that some people just don't care anymore.. I myself have been known to say F......... this and F........... that. But when women, childern, familys and strangers are around I know to keep my MOUTH SHUT!!!! Its called Respect, Thats the way I was raised!!!!

All I have to say is that if you can't respect them, then dont expect anyone to respect you. Its people like that, that gives Sportsman a bad name...


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats a bunch of crock and each and every one of you know it. Now the park used to be like that but for I'd say atleast the last 3 or 4 years that park is pretty enjoyable to fish at. Yes their were picnic tables in the water from time to time. Yes night fishing was banned. But they cracked down on that years ago and now the park is a nice place to be. Very rarely do you get rowdy teenagers up there. Very rarely will you here a spat from Fisherman to Fisherman. And I fish at night all the time there and have even been confronted by cops , driving on the park side of the river at night 2, 3 in the morning and as long as you are not drinking or acting an [email protected] they don't care if your down there. Your acting like this is 6th street. Now if you want to see some clowns go there. All I am saying is it's not a bad place and everyones act there has really improved. So just go fish it and have fun. By the way Shhhhhhh there is no steelie run at Hu Roc. 

PS Where any of you there for that Sat and Sun after the rain in OCT last year when that huge run came up? I saw with my eyes over 70 caught in about 10 hours and caught 6 in one day myself it was crazy! Also the DNR did a ladder count last year for 1 week and counted over 450 fish going up the ladder.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Notice how the adipose is clipped on all of them


----------



## HoytMan44 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ifish said:


> Notice how the adipose is clipped on all of them


Maybe in the picture with the skein, but there are no adipose fins missing in the picture with 3 of them on the cutting board.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know what fish you are looking at but all the fish pictured the adipose fin is clipped.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Ifish,
You are way off topic with posting your pics. in this thread. BTW, I see adipose fins on the pics you posted also.

This is about how we, as a group, represent ourselves. There are guys that yell obcentities, as sure as I'm sitting here. I have heard them a few times then looked around at the pedestrian traffic and wondered what kind of upbringing made them think it was okay. Next time you go to the park, look for the picnic tables on the east side of the footbridge. They have been gone all summer. Ask around about why they are gone, while the tables on the west side remain. I'm there almost every day during the run. Take my word for it. I've seen a one small group of 2 or 3 guys that are repeat offenders and act the way whenever they show up. I was having a good day last Nov. and it started to get dark. I went home, to get some lights and a bite to eat. with plans to go back. I called the Flatrock P.D. and asked them if it was alright. They told me I couldn't be there after 10 pm. If the cops didn't hassle you, at night, I guess you must not have been making enough noise to disturb the folks across the street and you got a couple of leanient officers. Let that bunch that I've heard during the day down there, at night, and it won't be long before they enforce the rules on everyone.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

OK well for starters you guys need to check your knowledge on the anatomy of fish. The fins are present but they are clipped (Hence the stubs). Secondly the post is titled HuRoc ( Which is actually Hu Roc) Park Steelie Run, so no I'm not "Off topic" and lastly my point I was trying to make is you make it seem like their are rampant thugs running around down there and the place is a disaster. I don't see any of that and I'm there every other day from Thanksgiving to May.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sure I said "some bad apples" in my second post. I know that not everyone is a jerk, but they are there. Those are the ones I'm concerned with. I don't believe it's the majority of guys that cause problems. I'll swear to that too; every time I get my feet or hook caught in a big mess of fishing line laying on the ground. I can hardly let my jig rest on the ground for a minute, because when I pick it up, it's usually stuck in some old line left behind. It would be a good idea to carry a plastic grocery bag tied to your belt and pick up a little trash here and there too. 

It seems odd that they would clip the fins in a rounded manor. That seems like it would cause a little confusion, as we see here. I just looked over some of my past pics, and the adipose fins don't look different enough for a newbie to make the destinction, but I guess I can see it, since they don't appear to flop to one side or the other.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Adipose clips are only used in micro-tagged fish

Other clippings (which are usually pectoral) are used to identify different stockings

As for trash, violance and vulgarity, it's no different on any river that sports a run. Even suckers...LOL


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

This is how some clip the adipose:










It may be no different there than anywhere else, i.e. trash, etc. but that doesn't mean we should leave it like that. I know a few guys that pic up pieces of trash and drop them in one of the many cans available. I, for one, stuff any line I cut into my pocket and put it in the trash when I leave. So far I've had no ill effects from it.


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*I know this post is off topic but i have some said news to report if any of you knew john aka wizard i heard he passed away not long ago due to pancreatic cancer.*


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well this is my first year fishing down there and i must say i have met some great guys down there that have helped me tremendously and even got to take my kids down there and fish for the walleye (catch and release ) at night i don't think my kids will ever forget that we had a great time so there are always bad apples everywhere you are gonna go just don't give a place a bad name because of them ! it is a great local resource we are blessed with it only takes a few to make a difference so when your there give back as much as you can carrying a plastic bag to pick up some trash is a small price to pay thats all good luck and great fishing!!!!!:coolgleam


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

I just want you to know that I am not trying to bash nor ruin this post. You do make valid points and I apologize if I came off wrong. But in years past I definetly know what your talking about. I've seen more then a mess down their before but I think the city has done a great job of cleaning up the problem children and your right, it's on us as sportsman to maintain our own. I've defintely seen guys throw a bunch of line on the ground when they get a birds nest and I politely tell them to take their lazy [email protected]@ to the trash can that is 50 feet away. Anyways good luck to everyone this year, if it's anything like last fall it's gonna be a great experience. Jigs with waxies seemed to be the ticket last year, but they were hitting on Silver and gold plugs and you can never go wrong with spawn.


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*just a quick heads up for the guys who fish below the coffer if they don't open the dams up river or we don't get any rain there is a new element to battle as in laydown logs strew all about in that area.*


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Seen those and if they stick it will be trouble but atleast by Thanksgiving that sucker normally gets blown out. Atleast thats what it will take to get good numbers of fish up there.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

We shoud get some decent rain before the run. I start catching fish around the third week of October though, so it better hurry. There is rain in this weeks forecast. As I posted in another thread, tell any of your boater friends that if they ruch on down there, when we get some water, they need to be careful. When the water comes up, there are going to be a lot of big tree limbs coming down the river. I'm wondering how much junk there is above the dam, let alone all those limbs below the coffer.

There are many days when everything is just fine at the park. Unfortunately, the seniors and other pedestrians don't make phone calls to report a pleasant outing. It's the bad days that draw negative attention to us.


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Ive fished rivers from every corner of the state. The huron is by far the calmest river as far as idiot fisherman go that I have fished on. It dont matter where you go your gonna get a problem every now and then. And most of the steel down there are plants. I have caught very few "unclipped" fish over the years. So lets stop arguin about clipped fins and just enjoy the fact we have a steel fishery in s.e. MI. The run has been gettin better and better every year. I'm expectin the same this year. Good luck to all this season....


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

This is my first year fishing and I've been researching a lot.

Whats the best thing I should go buy to catch some steelies at huroc.

I also been fishing the huron from ypsi down to flatrock and the water was very low! will this affect the run?


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Of course Flatrock is not as bad as some other places I've seen, but when someone files a complaint, the cops don't take that into consideration. In some places, like Tippy Dam, Foote Dam, Cheboygan Dam, or the dam on the Betsie you don't have too many familes strolling along the shoreline, right behind the fishermen, so there aren't likely to be too many complaints. I'm not very famliar with 6th Street, but they can work out their own problems. Comparisons make no difference to the people that live in Flatrock, only what they see in their park. I ran across a case of rudness and disrespect, a week ago, while fishing for Smallies. Two guys in a pick up, parked in the wrong place, waded in front of another fisherman, when he was the only other one around, with the music turned all the way up in their truck, and had a dog that was running around on local residents property while they fished. "Things are fine" is a relative term. If profanity and littering doesn't bother you, things are fine, if it does bother you, things ain't so fine. Let's be clear, what goes on there doesn't bother me, except for the littering, but history has shown that some people are concerned. You can fish all night at most dams right? The cops told me that night fishing was stopped, because of noise complaints. Does that sound like it's fine? Now the tables where guys group up, within ear shot of the seniors apartments have been removed due to complaints, I was told. Does that sound like things are fine? I'm glad to hear that they aren't enforcing the hours too strictly, but let the crowds start showing up at night and I'll bet they will. It's more than what happens by the water. It's about the parking lot being so cloae to the senior residence with doors slamming and guys yelling at each other to get the gear, etc.


Yes, low water hurts the run.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Steelmon your point was made 10 posts ago. If you go down there looking for trouble you'll find it. If you go down there and stick to yourself and don't cause a ruckus you will be left alone, even by the cops at night. bntz go get yourself a gold and silver set of hot n tots. Go to the little dipper and get yourself some spawn, you can tie it yourself or they have pretied. Orange and Pink work good so does yellow, you'll have to see what they like that day. Start reading on drift fishing and bottom bouncing. You can also try a white jig tipped with a wax worm under a bobber. Black wooly buggers work also. The water being low right now will have nothing to do with the run. Before the run even starts there will be a few fish trickle in but once we get our first good rain around thanksgiving you should start fishing for them consistantly. A good indicator of the river being blown out is the Gauge at Ann Arbor here http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04174500

Once that puppy gets to 800 or higher for the first time, you know that the river is a raging and it's time to gear up. On another note, get your info here or whereever but when you come to this site, take some of the members posts with a grain of salt cause things get pretty heated around here. I think the economy in michigan has all the males on their permarag.


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

It seems some people just have complaining issues. Geez.....


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

You mean a Sat. back in March or April !.... the top pic. has no clips. The skein is far to mature for a September fish....I smell something fishie !....


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Those fish were caught in OCT, end of OCT to be exact. I didn't fish for steelies in the spring this year. It is also well known that with steelhead the fish spawn in fall or spring depending on all sorts of factors.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

It is VERY rare for Mich. to have a Fall spawn of Steelhead... though it does occur... the pic. showed Sat. morning... Sat was day before yesterday....


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

The water being low right now may not effect the run, but we will need a good flush of high water, before the fish come up in any numbers, next month. The high water increases the current at Pt. Moullie and sends more of the river's scent out to the lake, helping the fish find their way.

Sorry if it sounded like I was complaining too much. My intent was just to see if I could get others involved in helping to keep things cool down there. but I kept getting the not as bad elsewhere arguement, which holds no weight with the residents.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Well theres always gonna be one monkey in the bunch but I feel the teenagers down there from time to time , when their not practicing their D and D with swords and shields pose more of a nuisance then the occasional fishing argument.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

The topic name of the post I made with the fish was called Saturday cause I caught those fish on that Saturday and sunday last year when it truly was a huron river steely fest. You may think that it is very "Rare" to have fall spawning steelies on the Huron but that is not my experience.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Speaking of skien, I caught a 10 lb. Hen on April 19th this year, that had just tiny green skien in her. She was nowhere near ready to spawn. You don't see that very often. I think she was making the spring run, but wouldn't have spawned until this fall maybe.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Not saying where but I and some others on here have caught steelies spawning towards the end of may on the Huron.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

That's okay. A pm would be fine . I've caught chromers at the end of April, above the ladder, but I released all of them. I never went up there in May though, even though the condition of the fish told me they must run up there into May.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Tiny green skein is being absorbed back into her, or the begining of new ovum for the next cycle, I believe the number of fall spawners is less than one percent of the fish, they run in the Fall because they like to eat Salmon & (Trout) eggs, and other food sources, and their liking of the River environment, due to the Trout part of their make up. Summer run fish are not summer spawners, they run early due to their natal waters being far up stream ( as far as 1,300 - 1,500 miles), and the journey taking several months to complete, summers are actualy the first to spawn, sometimes as early as late January.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Boy this wind had blown alot of water out the lower today.It as low is not lower then i seen it all yr ,Mich


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Up until last year I never thought that any of the Steelies spawned in the fall, period. It got into my head that some might though. I'm pretty sure it came from something on the web. I'm trying to find it again. I did not know about the reabsortion of the eggs. That's really interesting and good info.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Not all steelhead, salmon and pretty much all species spawn during "their designated season"

It's nature's way to protect the species. Any type of natural disaster, like a flood, drought, ect. could potentially wipe them out. Some spawn early, some late. 

I don't subscribe to a fall spawn on steelies (won't rule it out though), but have seen some bedding in January and as late as the end of June.

Same with browns. Normally they spawn late fall (Nov-Dec), but I have caught them with loose eggs through the ice in February


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Regardless if theyre spawning or not, whatever time of the year there are steelhead in the river system is a good time!

but definately a lot of interesting insights on this post, and i definately buy into the theory that early and late spawning fish regardless of species is done as a way to protect the species against natural factors.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is one article that mentions fall spawning on page #3:

http://www.ohioseagrant.osu.edu/_documents/publications/FS/FSTL-001 Steelhead LE Secret Excerpt.pdf


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Something to keep in mind is that our Biologists thought that the Salmon would NOT succesfuly spawn here in the Gt. Lakes, though they had reason to believe they would, I.E. Steelhead since the late 1800's and some Salmon in Crystal LK. in Benzie Cty. since the late 1800's also, and the Pink Salmon that escaped from an Ontario hatchery in the 50's., as well as the many other land locked Salmonids found around the world. Though there is some spawning activity there in the Huron, I doubt if succesful any actualy smolt and return later. I will check with my sources and see if there is any documented escapement from the Huron River.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

I've personally seen fish , spawn on the Huron. Now not Scientifically speaking I doubt there is any number to be heard of but giving mother natures will to survive it would be a little ridiculous to assume that atleast some of the smolt get back to erie and survive to return another year.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I read that article, and it does not document any fall spawning in Ohio, though it mentions they may.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Well put it this way I'm not gonna come on a board and Lie about some fish I caught and what was in them. Nuff said ( Not that you said I did lie)


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

If you read my posts, I know that some Steelhead do spawn in the Fall, as I stated I have read the number to be FAR below 1%. Did you see them working gravel, or just catch them in the River?. The Trout part of them loves the River environment, when water Temps. and flow are conducive they'll be there, so did you see them digging Redds behind the ---- -----, or just catch them in the River, BIG DIFFERENCE !.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

No they were spawing all day long on a gravel bed in said location constantly going on the gravel doing there twists and turns the male would swim ahead and then let the current take him back down behind the hen. It was quite beautiful to watch actually.


----------



## John Q. Public (Jul 18, 2009)

Steelmon said:


> Here is one article that mentions fall spawning on page #3:
> 
> xxx


Thanks for the great link Steel. That site has lots of info that is also relevant for Michigan fisherman.


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

i usually fish with a thong on and water shoes, will that offend anyone? my nips get hard this time of year too. CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ON THE RIVER.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I have no doubt that they spawn in the Huron. The question is, do any eggs hatch and survive the silt and warm water? It "may" be that some fish are immune to things that would kill the rest of their kind, just as some people are. I don't believe in evolution as it relates to humans, but do believe in the genetic drive of life to survive. Whether or not that relates to species planted aomewhere they don't really belong, is another thing though. Life evolves and adapts slowly as it's environment slowly changes. If you shove life into an environment that is already well outside of it's tolerance, it dies. Skamania are the same fish as the winter run fish we get. It took eons for them to evolve into a summer run fish though and even they couldn't survive the Huron. My conclusion here is, I don't know what the heck is really going on with these fish and I don't think anyone does for sure. The biologists can't spend all year on the river looking for fish less than 10 inches long. There are too many nooks and crannies along that river. I will say this; I saw a fish break water in the beginning of the month that looked like a Steelie Smolt. I can't swear that is was though, but it was the right size [about 8 inches] and color to be a fish from the spring plant of 4 to 5 inch fish. You might say that I neither believe nor disbelieve whether or not any reproduction occurs.

BTW, I know where behind the ---- ------ is. Some people want to put an end to fishing there though. They believe that guys are snagging in there.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Ifish, you mention Male, singular, if there was a true "spawn" going on there would be several - if not many - Males competing for the Female, I know it happens but it is none the less RARE, and is sad to know few if any Alevins survive in the Huron, though I would welcome it, I have to drive 160+ miles to get to good water !.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

No this wasn't a "true" spawn it was only these 2 fish spawning and it was late may. I highly doubt if any of the alevins even made it past a week.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Ifish, we have been talking FALL spawners, you said (didn't you?) you saw Steelhead spawning in the Fall, we all know they'll go through the motions, in most any River, the question is is there escapement ?.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Nah, when I mentioned I saw spawners I was refering to the ones I've seen in the spring. I really haven't seen to many spawn in the fall, their always on the move. Sorry for not being clear, but that was my point exactly. I doubt many escape if any.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Steelhead do occasionally spawn in the fall, it depends on the strain more then anything. In 2004, there were several short, stocky fish(definitely not MI strain) spawning in the Au Sable. You could go up to the coffer at Foote and see steelhead, alongside late kings, on beds that November. We also got some loose hens that fall, which was nice. 

I also seen some LRB's, all males, in a NE river in late March-early April in 2006. There were 3 males on a bed with a steelhead hen, and a few more wandering the river downstream. They were all colored and kyped.....


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

I have personally caught a loose steely spittin eggs in late oct. on the huron. only once, but I have seen it.


----------

